# Cancer & Mass Animal Die offs



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

VIDEO: Cancer epidemic underway in Fukushima - Rates up 6,000% says head of cancer research center - "This is definitely a holocaust&#8230; everything's being swept under the rug" - "Very, very frightening&#8230; my family members are brainwashed"

" it's an epidemic&#8230; The head of the National Cancer Research Center estimated right now in Fukushima the rate of cancer has gone up 61 times. And yet the gov't and also the hospitals related to the gov't are saying this is not because of radiation&#8230; How long does the gov't think that we'll be silent about this?"

About to be some mass die off of Japanese too it looks like. Asians hate unhappy, problematic citizens.

"Marine mammal strandings shatter records on West Coast - 10 times worse than they've ever seen before - Expert: "3 years of babies have crashed & burned&#8230; doesn't make sense that they're fine, then all of a sudden 3 years in a row, they're not" (VIDEO)"

TV: "Animals basically dying on our beaches" along West Coast - "New, worse calamity seems to be unfolding" - Experts: "Like walking skeletons"; "So hungry they gnaw on rocks"; "Skin hanging off"; "Extremely unusual&#8230; maybe the fish have all left"; "Prepare for the worst" (VIDEOS)"

ENENews.com ? Energy News


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

One would think that such information would be reported on national news, but only local news is on it. I find that to be quite strange!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well third world retards, ferguson punks and gay marriage take up so much time.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not good. My guess is it will get worse before it gets better. Odd how silent it all is. Conspiracy?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

FUKUSHIMA UPDATE | Nuclear News from Japan

Funny> The dire things odd's link seems to be reporting on doesn't match up with what is actually being published.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> FUKUSHIMA UPDATE | Nuclear News from Japan
> 
> Funny> The dire things odd's link seems to be reporting on doesn't match up with what is actually being published.


Look at the link, again. You'll notice that the link is a collection of news reports.

Dozens of stranded sea lion pups rescued | FOX5 San Diego ? San Diego news, weather, traffic, sports from KSWB

Sick sea lions wash ashore in California; rescuers brace for bad year - LA Times

California sea lions in trouble - San Jose Mercury News

'Prepare for the worst': Struggling to save starving sea lions on California shores - The Orange County Register

Dozens of sea lion pups rescued already this month - CBS News 8 - San Diego, CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8

Hungry sea lions stranded on County shores | San Diego 6 | Local News

Just a few mainstream media links offered by the original link.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

As reports from individuals like Chieko Shiina, a supporter of the Fukushima Collaborateive Clinic talk about exploding rates of thyroid cancer in children, as well as an epidemic of leukemia, heart attacks, and other health problems, the Abe-led government and US continue to sweep the fall out of the Fukushima disaster under the rug.

Cancer rates have exploded at an increase of almost 6000% in areas near the reactor meltdown. Aside from people-on-the-street interviews that a rare media outlet like "Hodo station" will report on, mainstream media stays completely silent. One Japanese resident, Carol Hisasue, laments that as the incident has disappeared from the media, it has also disappeared from people's consciousness.

6000% Increase in Cancer Rates at Fukushima Site | Natural Society


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Radiation levels in Fukushima are lower than predicted - health - 16 November 2011 - New Scientist

Come on Denton. Let's get real here. Maybe you don't have better things to do but really are you trying to cause mass hysteria over a few seals when other data points towards other results.

And just to keep folks honest, I've got more kinfolk much closer to this incident that the west coast of the USa so don't think I don't care.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK. You got me. Your links hold more water than any links offered, be they CBS, FOX, OC Register...makes no difference. Furthermore, that 2011 article trumps that 2015 article. Absolutely.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh. Let me add some of these.. :icon_wink::chuncky::frog::icon_smile: so nobody thinks I am getting bent out of shape over this. This is yet another thing that is or is not happening far away from me. I read with interest, and nothing more.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> FUKUSHIMA UPDATE | Nuclear News from Japan
> 
> Funny> The dire things odd's link seems to be reporting on doesn't match up with what is actually being published.


Thank you for trying to hold up the jap govs story - i rest my case...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> Radiation levels in Fukushima are lower than predicted - health - 16 November 2011 - New Scientist
> 
> Come on Denton. Let's get real here. Maybe you don't have better things to do but really are you trying to cause mass hysteria over a few seals when other data points towards other results.
> 
> And just to keep folks honest, I've got more kinfolk much closer to this incident that the west coast of the USa so don't think I don't care.


My favorite is how the desperate denial of most of your posting is melting as fast as the starfish.
You're such a grand old gaurd! Bye!
(Bwahahaha!)


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

No odd one I'm not desperate. but I don't believe in some half baked unsubstantiated horse hockey being put out. And perhaps you could keep your racist comments to yourself


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The sea lion distress is being reported, as I pointed out, by local stations affiliated with the likes of CBS and Fox. Surely, this must be accepted, Sarge. Are you suggesting not?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Dent old buddy I read just the first one. Warmer ocean temps and a Nino. No mention in that one about the nuke incident at Fukushima. 

Should I read the rest or are they all the same?

Don't get me wrong if there were something serious occurring with the fuku clean up my relatives would be the first to say something.

but hey knock your self out


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Dent old buddy I read just the first one. Warmer ocean temps and a Nino. No mention in that one about the nuke incident at Fukushima.
> 
> Should I read the rest or are they all the same?
> 
> ...


I've knocked myself out, before. The headache that follows makes the short nap not worth it, thanks.

Do not read any farther. They blame the sea lion stress on a nino. You know, because we aren't always under the effect of an el or la nino, all the time.

Only your kin folk who is placed somewhere are reliable. The Japanese who are attempting to speak out in spite of Japan's official news clamp-down are of no consequence and should only be viewed as liars.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Where ya been? The place is boring when you take vacations! Buy a laptop and take it with you!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Crap I've been good lately. Also had those relatives for the last week.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you want to stir something up let little jimmy back


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> If you want to stir something up let little jimmy back


No.

We like you. You are intelligent and a good American.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm just saying the bullhorn at the pta meeting is not holding water and your relatives are not reliable especially if they're trance zombies like many people's are.
I think you will still be demanding how alright it is when the sound is coming up in bubbles and I don't think that's as reliable as 5,000 pro opinions or should be leading the class.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Radiation from Fukushima turning up in North American waters - CBS News

I guess that reputable research data means absolutely nothing to you? But let me guess you don't want that to get in the way of your fear mongering.

How's about posting a link to some reputable source. Oh and just to keep things honest the posts about sea life dying off on our west coast did not pose a link to the incident at Fukushima.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

oddapple said:


> Well third world retards, ferguson punks and gay marriage take up so much time.....


Post of the day nominee!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> If you want to stir something up let little jimmy back


Post of the day 2nd nominee!


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont feel mongered....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well I know where I am not going on vacation.


----------

